# A do it all grinder



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

Is there such a thing as a do it all grinder ? Thinking of upping the budget for the potential grinder purchase to £600ish.

But is there a grinder that I can use for French press / AeroPress right through to espresso on my future machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes quite a few, but a lot of grinders will be good at espresso or brewed


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Get an ex-commercial for spro (Royal, Major etc...) and a dedicated brew grinder such as a Baratza Encore.


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

The priority is to get the best machine I can for espresso so by the sound of it I should focus on that, what should be on the short list. both new and used ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have a look here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have a look here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Have a look here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


Thanks ms for the link..... Lots of info to keep me busy


----------

